

On the road to continuous delivery - lifeisstillgood
http://blog.crisp.se/2013/01/28/yassalsundman/on-the-road-to-continuous-delivery

======
lifeisstillgood
An honest account of a journey that stumbled. Refreshing to read someone who
did not succeed at every turn

